# /dev/ipnat: open: No such file or directory



## abdelilah (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I'm trying to apply my default configuration in IPFilter firewall but I get this error each time:
	
	



```
/dev/ipnat: open: No such file or directory
```

Could someone help.


----------



## abdelilah (May 3, 2013)

I know finally that I have to compile my kernel again in order to get it done, I've switched to FreeBSD firewall.


----------

